# Freshly bathed Bishop!



## SquidPup (Apr 4, 2014)

Right after his bath:








After a bit of scissoring to see his eyes!!








I tried a new drying technique I read about on this forum and it got his hair much straighter! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Awwwwwe!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You spruced up your handsome boy very nicely!:thumb: He has such an innocent and trusting look in his eyes, _so_ sweet. Melts my heart. Doesn't the way you dry the hair make a HUGE difference? After watching Jay Scruggs do a drying demo on a show coat, I changed my ways and it _really_ paid off. It was this one. Jay Scruggs Drying Demo - YouTube


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He looks so soft fluffy and huggable!!!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm in love!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

So handsome! I love his color, too!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

He looks so nice and ran. Love his grooming.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

He looks very handsome ! You did a great job!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

So sweet!! How old is he?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Such a beautiful boy! He looks wonderful.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

He's adorable. i love his short ears!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodnesss! Who could ever resist that FACE!!!!!!!!! Too stinkin' cute!!!!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

He is adorable! I have Kennedy in basically the same haircut right now, I love it!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

He's so cute!!! I LOVE the clip!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> You spruced up your handsome boy very nicely!:thumb: He has such an innocent and trusting look in his eyes, _so_ sweet. Melts my heart. Doesn't the way you dry the hair make a HUGE difference? After watching Jay Scruggs do a drying demo on a show coat, I changed my ways and it _really_ paid off. It was this one. Jay Scruggs Drying Demo - YouTube


Thanks for posting this video. I can't wait to try this technique. Maybe my grooms will last longer! I think I'm in love with Jay Scruggs. Too bad I'm already married :sly:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SquidPup (Apr 4, 2014)

That's kind of what I was doing before and it didn't get his coat very straight. I'm a clutz though and struggle to hold the dryer and brush at the same time.

Instead I ran the dryer along his skin to blow out most of the moisture and then I "stamped" his roots dry, which also kept the air warm. I worked on one area at a time until he was dry. His hair is also pretty short right now and it's puppy fur.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

What a handsome boy, just adorable.


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Great rich color, and very handsome boy!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

he is so pretty! I love his coloring, it is so rich... I just want to run my fingers through his tk...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwww how adorable is he!?


----------

